# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  BST Dongle Released V3.30.00

## mohamed73

V3.30.00
-------------------- 
Added MTK Read ScreenLock(Pattern/PIN/Password) via GPU method, improved read screenlock speed.
Added Samsung Reset FRP(Factory Reset Protection) lock patch files，solved cannot reset frp lock after upgrade phone version.
Added Samsung Repair DRK(Device Root Key) patch files, solved DRK problem cannot power on or void your warranty.   *Added:* [Samsung]
> Added SM-A9100 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-A9000 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-A7100 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-A5100 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-T357T {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-T357W {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-J320YZ {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-J320P {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-T707V {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-G920R6 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)MEID,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert} -- Beta
> Added SM-G920R7 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)MEID,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert} -- Beta
> Added SM-G925R6 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert} -- Beta
> Added SM-G925R7 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert} -- Beta
> Added SCV31 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert} -- Beta
> Added SM-T805K {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,Read/Write/Wipe EFS,Write Cert}
> Added SM-T805L {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,Read/Write/Wipe EFS,Write Cert}
> Added SM-T805S {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,Read/Write/Wipe EFS,Write Cert}
> Added SM-G9300 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}
> Added SM-G9308 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}
> Added SM-G930P {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}
> Added SM-G930R4 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}
> Added SM-G930V {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}
> Added SM-G930A {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}
> Added SM-G930AZ {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}
> Added SM-G930T {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}
> Added SM-G930T1 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}
> Added SM-G9350 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}
> Added SM-G935P {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}
> Added SM-G935R4 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}
> Added SM-G935V {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}
> Added SM-G935A {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}
> Added SM-G935T {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}
> Added SM-G930F {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS}
> Added SM-G930W8 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS}
> Added SM-G930K {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS}
> Added SM-G930L {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS}
> Added SM-G930S {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS}
> Added SM-G935F {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS}
> Added SM-G935W8 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS}
> Added SM-G935K {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS}
> Added SM-G935L {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS}
> Added SM-G935S {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS}
> Added SM-N9200 {OneKey Recovery(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-N9200 {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added SM-N920S {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added SC-05G {OneKey Recovery(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G9200 {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added SM-G920S {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added SM-G920P {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added SM-G925F {OneKey Recovery(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G925P {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added SM-G925S {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added SM-G9250 {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added SM-G9280 {OneKey Recovery(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G9280 {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added SM-G9287 {OneKey Recovery(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G9287 {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added SM-G9300 {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added SM-G9350 {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added SM-G930F {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added SM-G935F {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added SM-G935K {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added GT-I9301I {OneKey Recovery(4.4.x)}
> Added SM-N9009 {OneKey Recovery(5.0.x)}
> Added SM-T807P {OneKey Recovery(4.4.x)}
> Added SM-A5009 {OneKey Recovery(4.4.x)}
> Added SM-A7000 {OneKey Recovery(5.0.x)}
> Added SM-A7100 {OneKey Recovery(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-A9000 {OneKey Recovery(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-A9100 {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}  [Xiaomi]
> Added MI4LTE-CT {ScreenLock,OneKey Recovery(4.3.x/4.4.x/5.0.x)}
> Added MI4LTE-CU {ScreenLock,OneKey Recovery(4.3.x/4.4.x/5.0.x)}
> Added MI4LTE-CMCC {ScreenLock,OneKey Recovery(4.3.x/4.4.x/5.0.x)}
> Added MI4C {ScreenLock,OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added MI4S {ScreenLock,OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added MI4I {ScreenLock,OneKey Recovery(5.0.x/5.1.x)}  [MTK]
> Added MTK6595 {Read Info,Enable USB Debug}
> Added MTK6595 {Remove ScreenLock (w/o USB Debug, w/o Root)}
> Added MTK6595 {Read ScreenLock(Pattern/PIN)}
> Added MTK6572/6575/6577 {Read ScreenLock(Password)}
> Added MTK6582/6589 {Read ScreenLock(Password)}
> Added MTK6592/6595 {Read ScreenLock(Password)}
> Added MTK6732/6732M {Read ScreenLock(Password)}
> Added MTK6735/6735M {Read ScreenLock(Password)}
> Added MTK6752/6753 {Read ScreenLock(Password)}
> Added MTK6795 {Read ScreenLock(Password)}  Fixed:
> Added MTK Read ScreenLock(Pattern/PIN/Password) via GPU method, improved read screenlock speed.
> Added Samsung "Enable UART" option (Samsung > Service > Repair)
> Added Samsung "Repair DRK" option (Samsung > Service > Repair)
> Optimized Samsung flash function, supported s6/s6+/s7/NOTE5 latest models
> Optimized Samsung flash function, supported *.bsp file flash
> Optimized Samsung "Bypass MSL" for qualcomm base models
> Optimized "OneKey Recovery" UI
> Fixed Samsung PXA1908 base model (SM-J100F/FN/G/M/MU/Y,SM-J110F/G/M,SM-G361F,SM-G388F,SM-G531F/M/Y,SM-T239/7/C/M) {Unlock,(Super)IMEI}  Information:
* About MTK Read ScreenLock via GPU method, the speed depends on your  computer graphics card, will read screenlock via CPU method if you GPU  not supported brute-force attacks.
* Samsung "Enable UART" need rooted, this option for built-in battery  and uart communiation disabled models. (eg: SM-A710x,SM-A800x,SM-A900x)
* About Samsung "Reset FRP Lock" patch files(*.bsp):
  1).Flahing FRP patch files via BST (Support: Samsung_SW/!REPAIR_UNLOCK/Reset-FRP-Patch/)
  2).Reset FRP Lock (Samsung > Unlock > Reset FRP/EE)
  3).Flashing stock roms
* About Samsung "Repair DRK" patch files(*.bsp):
  1).Flashing DRK patch files via BST (Support: Samsung_SW/!REPAIR_UNLOCK/COMBINATION/)
  2).Repair DRK (Samsung > Service > Repair > Repair DRK)
  3).Flashing stock roms 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Facebook:-* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
GsmBest Team
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## سلام الريس

شكرا جزيلا لككككككككككككككك

----------


## المافياا

شكرا لك

----------

